# Java script?



## Rainman (Dec 20, 2003)

I'm having some issues with my email, like it won't let me reply or compose.   And some shortcuts on other websites don't work and even the smilies don't work here.  Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2003)

Do a full antivirus scan.  Make sure you have latest info for your scanner.

Do a spyware scan.

Make certain you have latest version of your browser.


See here: http://rustaz.com/writings/nonfiction/compcorner3.htm for full details n links.

If that don't work, let us know which OS, browser and version of browser your running.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 21, 2003)

Okay, no viruses and no spyware- same problems 'cept'n now my machine in really quick.   What to do next?


----------



## Rainman (Dec 21, 2003)

oops xp pro and I think my browser is explorer 7.


----------



## satans.barber (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rainman _
> *oops xp pro and I think my browser is explorer 7. *



You'd be doing well if it was!

I.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2003)

Any Firewall software?  I think XP has something built in, but I'm not an XP person myself.


----------



## Rainman (Dec 21, 2003)

no, none that I know of or that work very well.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Dec 21, 2003)

Rainman

XP has a built in fire wall on the network connection.  Find your selected network connection that is in use, right click -> properties--> go to the advanced tab and turn off checkmark under the group Internet Connection Firewall. 

Although simple in function this firewall has caused me many frustrations when looking for a pc on a network.

Salute,

JD


----------



## Rainman (Dec 21, 2003)

Thanx JD,

Found the firewall but it was not is use so that is not my problem.  I think I may have wiped out a dll file because a few other programs aren't working either.


----------



## JD_Nelson (Dec 21, 2003)

Ok rainman, I did not think the firewall would work but it was easy to check.
>

I have used this method to repair corrupted files as well.  

Start  --->  Run  ---> 

type "CMD" in the field, should open a command prompt window.


Next command should be 

sfc /scannow   

at the command prompt.

You need to have administrative privileges with the accout you use.  Have your XP cd ready, most likely the O/S will ask for it.   this should replace corrupted system files that are corrupted.

Here is a link to help verify what i am trying to get at:

Click Here

As with any thing concerning pc repair or maintenance, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A GOOD AND CURRENT BACKUP!!!

Good Luck!

Salute,

JD


----------



## Rainman (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *Ok rainman, I did not think the firewall would work but it was easy to check.
> >
> 
> ...



Hey thanx JD, there was some pretty good info there- unfortunately it didn't fix my problem.  I am thinking I need to wipe my hd and strart over... do you know how to do that with xp pro?  No one I know has it but they did tell me it is different than the other microsoft OS.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 22, 2003)

Couple of pointers:

1- Do a complete backup.  It -really- sucks when you miss something important. (Been there...didnt like it.  )

2- Make certain you have all the drivers for your system on hand -berfore- you start.  Nothing is more annoying than realizing your NIC wasn't detected, and you cant go online with out it. 

3- Double check 1 & 2



If you have support from your vendor still, contact them and ask them what the specifics are for your system.  Some companies send complete software, others a bastardized 'recovery' disk setup.  The procedures for each are different.

(I had a system once that had recovery disks...basically loaded everything off a hidden partition.  Problem was, I'd wiped all the partitions to get more room.  Result? Non-recoverable system.  Thank gods for working at a repair shop at the time. )


----------



## JD_Nelson (Dec 22, 2003)

RainMan,

If you have formatted a previous version of windows it will be similar.  

As stated before, MAKE SURE YOU HAVE A CURRENT BACKUP OF DESIRED FILES.  

Before formatting the the machine I would recommend getting the drivers for your hardware now.  XP regognizes many pieces of hardware but, you never know for sure.  

If the machine is a dell, gateway, compaq, hp, or other household name there may be system recovery disks.  These are pretty easy to use.  and will have a wizard to walk you through.  

If you have a Windows XP cd one that is holographic you can boot up the machine off the CD Rom.   You may need to change the boot order in the bios to achieve this.    Most often accessing the bios can be done when power is turned on and immediately pressing F1, F2, or delete.  Each system has its own keystroke but I generally press these keys repeatedly.   Once in the bios, use caution not to change any configuations unintentionally.  Set the boot order for the CDRom first.

Once booting has begun from the CD.  you should encounter a dos style screen with blue background.  Read your choices and answer the questions.  You can set up the machine as fat32 or NTFS file system.  If you are unfamiliar with either of these I recommend using Fat32.  This can later be converted to NTFS if desired and it was releatively painless for me.  I just did it today in fact.

Not sure what else to print at this point, but as Kaith stated backup things and get drivers ahead of time.  Especially the Nic drivers.  IF you have the nic drivers then finding and downloading drivers is LESS painful.  If you have a modem get those too.  Once your machine is able to get back to the desktop and you can connect to the internet you will have some type of support through search engines.  

Good Luck!

Salute,

JD


----------

